# Kuzan vs Monster Trio



## Akiji (Mar 23, 2013)

Location : Long Ring Land
Distance : 30m
Full Knowledge


----------



## Unclear Justice (Mar 23, 2013)

Kuzan is too strong for them. They?ll get frozen and shattered.


----------



## LB04 (Mar 23, 2013)

Unclear Justice said:


> Kuzan is too strong for them. They?ll get frozen and shattered.



I agree with this. 

It's doubtful that they can even hurt him seeing how Marco and Vista failed against Akainu. And look what Kuzan could do to DD without rising a finger. They still don't stand a chance against him. Best thing they might achive is making him serious, and that means certain defeat for them.


----------



## RF (Mar 23, 2013)

*ICE TIME !!!*


----------



## Bellamy The Hyena (Mar 23, 2013)

Ice Age.



Nuff said.


----------



## Sintra (Mar 23, 2013)

Kuzan Mid-diff.


----------



## marco55656 (Mar 23, 2013)

Kuzan mid-high diff, m3 underestimation here. If luffy is gonna beat doflamingo within an arc, and zoro/sanji are at his level, and doffy is just below kuzan, its not gonna be a rape or even a low diff fight.


----------



## Shinthia (Mar 23, 2013)

Until M3 goes all out 


*ICE AGE*


----------



## Extravlad (Mar 23, 2013)

Kuzan stomps.

Low diff.


----------



## marco55656 (Mar 23, 2013)

Lionel Messi said:


> Until M3 goes all out
> 
> 
> *ICE AGE*



Do the m3 start out in the water? I dont think ice age can happen if not, shows how much thought some posters put into this.


----------



## Shinthia (Mar 23, 2013)

marco55656 said:


> Do the m3 start out in the water? I dont think ice age can happen if not, shows how much thought some posters put into this.



Oh u almighty thoughtful poster,do you think Ice Age is useless against anyone who is not in the water ? 
:rofl .Good to know.


----------



## marco55656 (Mar 23, 2013)

Lionel Messi said:


> Oh u almighty thoughtful poster,do you think Ice Age is useless against anyone who is not in the water ?
> :rofl .Good to know.



Yes since its an attack specifically used to freeze large masses of water, hed use other attacks on the M3.


----------



## Shinthia (Mar 23, 2013)

marco55656 said:


> Yes since its an attack specifically used to freeze large masses of water, hed use other attacks on the M3.



like there is no water in human body.


----------



## RF (Mar 23, 2013)

There are so many techniques besides Ice Age...

Ice Time.

Ice Ball. 

Ice Time Capsule.


----------



## White (Mar 23, 2013)

marco55656 said:


> Do the m3 start out in the water? I dont think ice age can happen if not, shows how much thought some posters put into this.



*
He froze Buggy and a handful of his crew mates without contact through Ice Time. Its safe to say that Ice Age is capable of doing the same thing.*


----------



## Imagine (Mar 23, 2013)

The m3 aren't ready for an admiral level foe yet.


----------



## Lawliet (Mar 23, 2013)

He'll beat them for sure, but it's not going to be a stomp lol.
No one is stomping the M3 anymore, especially if they are fighting together.


----------



## Quuon (Mar 23, 2013)

Until I see the M3 show their full strength Kuzan wins with mid-high difficulty.


----------



## Mihawk (Mar 23, 2013)

Aokiji takes this low diff-mid diff(leaning to low diff)

Saying mid diff is slightly pushing it. 

Aokiji rapes and stomps them.



Before the timeskip, Aokiji raped these guys even harder without any difficulty at all. 

It was clearly casual fodderizin; not even one shotting or wrecking with a powerful attack, just casual and relaxed stomping.

 After the TS, he just has to put slightly more effort into the fight, without being as casual, to do the same. 

Doesn't mean he might even get hurt.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 23, 2013)

Did People forget how Flamingo got frozen with a casual attack?


----------



## Soca (Mar 23, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Did People forget how Flamingo got frozen with a casual attack?



hands in pocket to boot 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Mar 23, 2013)

Why the hell did Oda draw Aokiji so small in that chapter? Donflamingo is only 10 feet tall when not slouching. Admirals dwarf the nearly 9 foot Brooke and always seemed as tall, if not taller than Teach, who is 11 feet tall. He even looked small sitting next to Smoker. Looked a lot bigger than the M.Trio when he first met them.


----------



## SsjAzn (Mar 23, 2013)

Aokiji with about low difficulty.


----------



## Pacifista (Mar 23, 2013)

Ryuksgelus said:


> Why the hell did Oda draw Aokiji so small in that chapter? Donflamingo is only 10 feet tall when not slouching. Admirals dwarf the nearly 9 foot Brooke and always seemed as tall, if not taller than Teach, who is 11 feet tall. He even looked small sitting next to Smoker. Looked a lot bigger than the M.Trio when he first met them.



I always figured the Admirals were in the 9 ft tall area so the scale with Doflamingo seems alright to me.  It's kind of distorted since Brook is closer to us and is leaning in but if you take it into account, Brook isn't exactly dwarfed. If you look here you can see that . That's a good measuring stick since there are several panels of Rayleigh's height to Kizaru's. For example, we can get a pretty good size ration from the two  and .

I wouldn't say they seemed taller than Teach. Remember what I typed about Rayleigh and Brook almost being as tall as him sitting down? . He's just as tall or a bit taller than Luffy here (and he's slightly slouched over). 

In the scan with Doflamingo and Kuzan, they're about the same height with Doflamingo leaning into it. If he stood up a bit straighter he'd be the full 10 ft. So again, I think the scale's alright here. What also makes Doflamingo look bigger is the fact that he's not only tall but he's a large man as well. Kuzan, by comparison, is very lean and lanky.

Oda has a way of doing that, I think.


----------



## Lawliet (Mar 23, 2013)

Come on people, low difficulty? I know that Aokiji is winning this 100%, but low difficulty? you really think the M3 trained  for 2 years to get low diffed by an admiral fighter level?


----------



## tanman (Mar 23, 2013)

oOLawlietOo said:


> Come on people, low difficulty? I know that Aokiji is winning this 100%, but low difficulty? you really think the M3 trained  for 2 years to get low diffed by an admiral fighter level?



Luffy trained for a decade before sailing East Blue. Arlong must have been admiral level.


Aokiji low diffs them.


----------



## Lawliet (Mar 24, 2013)

tanman said:


> Luffy trained for a decade before sailing East Blue. Arlong must have been admiral level.
> 
> 
> Aokiji low diffs them.



Luffy was a kid when he was training before sailing. He became a teen training, but punching trees and fighting tigers and getting owned by Ace isn't really the same kind of training he got from Rayleigh.

If Garp literally trained Luffy the same way he trained Coby? Arlong would be a fodder to Luffy.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Mar 24, 2013)

Kuzan lolstomps mid-diff.

The gap between him and the current M3 is still very large.


----------



## tanman (Mar 24, 2013)

oOLawlietOo said:


> Luffy was a kid when he was training before sailing. He became a teen training, but punching trees and fighting tigers and getting owned by Ace isn't really the same kind of training he got from Rayleigh.
> 
> If Garp literally trained Luffy the same way he trained Coby? Arlong would be a fodder to Luffy.



My point was not that all training is equal.
It's simply that "they trained for two years" adds nothing to the dialogue. We all now this, and their growth rates are entirely arbitrary. Nobody would have been shocked if Luffy still had trouble with a Pacifista. Oda decides what two years means, and saying without evidence that it means giving an admiral trouble is no more credible than saying it would improve them only marginally. To me, the middle ground that uses recurring enemies (Pacifista/Smoker) to measure the amount of improvement, or lack there of, seems like the fairest method.


----------



## Lawliet (Mar 24, 2013)

I'd be surprised if Luffy still has some trouble with a pacifista. And I'm not saying they should give an admiral like Kuzan one hell of a fight, it's just won't be low diff like some are saying.

he's Kuzan, I know that, but saying he would lolstomp the M3 low diff is kinda too much since all the training they did was for them to be able to protect themselves and comrades.


----------



## Shinthia (Mar 24, 2013)

oOLawlietOo said:


> I'd be surprised if Luffy still has some trouble with a pacifista. And I'm not saying they should give an admiral like Kuzan one hell of a fight, it's just won't be low diff like some are saying.
> 
> he's Kuzan, I know that, but saying he would lolstomp the M3 low diff is kinda too much since all the training they did was for them to be able to protect themselves and comrades.



I agree with *Lawliet* 100% here.


Kuzan is an Admiral , we know that and thats why he will win despite going against all 3 M3. Mid diff is something logical at this point of time. 

But, i have a feeling after Dressrosa arc we will have a new respect to M3 strength.


----------



## Pacifista (Mar 24, 2013)

Kuzan nearly defeated Doflamingo without moving a muscle. 

If he's serious, yeah, he's going to defeat them all _badly_.


----------



## RF (Mar 24, 2013)

inb4 someone runs into the thread claiming the M3 win ...


----------



## Lawliet (Mar 24, 2013)

Pacifista said:


> Kuzan nearly defeated Doflamingo without moving a muscle.
> 
> If he's serious, yeah, he's going to defeat them all _badly_.



Nearly defeated Dofla? lmao, don't make me laugh. Dofla broke out of the ice without a sweat.

Wanna bet that Dofla can give Kuzan a run for his money? Dofla's underestimation is reaching a whole new level.


----------



## Dunno (Mar 24, 2013)

Kuzan wins, though not a stomp lol. The M3 would be able to hold out for a while until one of them got distracted by something and got one-shot. He might even get some very minor wounds. Mid-High diff depending on the surroundings. Think of it as a fight against Marco. He'll eventually win because they don't have anything to put him down with, but it'll take some time.


----------



## tanman (Mar 24, 2013)

oOLawlietOo said:


> I'd be surprised if Luffy still has some trouble with a pacifista.



Really?
Remember that before the skip it took the entire crew to beat a single Pacifista, and at that point we had no idea how strong they were. That's my point. The significance of two years is entirely arbitrary because the benchmarks we use to judge that progress are entirely arbitrary.

Trying to discuss a change in their direct relationship with someone like an admiral, with whom we have no means of comparing them to, is pointless. What we do know, however, is that Kuzan is much stronger than Doflamingo and that Doflamingo can stomp Smoker. Smoker, by nature of being Luffy's rival, is at least on Zoro's level at all times, and he is normally above that. Considering those relationships, it seems fair to say that Kuzan would stomp the M3. Raw power is superior to teamwork in this manga e.g., Post-Skip Luffy > the Entire Pre-Skip Crew.


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Mar 24, 2013)

oOLawlietOo said:


> Nearly defeated Dofla? lmao, don't make me laugh.* Dofla broke out of the ice without a sweat.*
> 
> Wanna bet that Dofla can give Kuzan a run for his money? Dofla's underestimation is reaching a whole new level.



Funny you say that when he basically was sweating, aka panting. But of course since that makes him look bad it's an irrelevant detail Oda put there for the hell of it. 

No, if Oda wanted to show us Doflamingo could defend himself from an admiral's casual attack he would not have made Dofla looked fatigue or have his crew mates crap themselves.


----------



## Lawliet (Mar 24, 2013)

Ryuksgelus said:


> Funny you say that when he basically was sweating, aka panting. But of course since that makes him look bad it's an irrelevant detail Oda put there for the hell of it.
> 
> No, if Oda wanted to show us Doflamingo could defend himself from an admiral's casual attack he would not have made Dofla looked fatigue or have his crew mates crap themselves.



It was smoker who want panting, not Doflamingo.


----------



## Lawliet (Mar 24, 2013)

tanman said:


> Really?
> Remember that before the skip it took the entire crew to beat a single Pacifista, and at that point we had no idea how strong they were. That's my point. The significance of two years is entirely arbitrary because the benchmarks we use to judge that progress are entirely arbitrary.
> 
> Trying to discuss a change in their direct relationship with someone like an admiral, with whom we have no means of comparing them to, is pointless. What we do know, however, is that Kuzan is much stronger than Doflamingo and that Doflamingo can stomp Smoker. Smoker, by nature of being Luffy's rival, is at least on Zoro's level at all times, and he is normally above that. Considering those relationships, it seems fair to say that Kuzan would stomp the M3. Raw power is superior to teamwork in this manga e.g., Post-Skip Luffy > the Entire Pre-Skip Crew.



Smoker just got out of 2 dangerous fights. One versus Law ( he lost ), the other versus vergo ( he lost ). He lost both, which means he received some injuries. especially from Vergo who broke his Juttie and hit him with the same attack.

Smoker was in no shape to defend himself or put up a fight. not saying smoker can actually give dofla a run for his money, but he can at least defend himself for few mins, which did not happen in the scenario we saw cuz Smoker was already in no shape to fight anymore. And Kuzan shouldn't be a lot stronger than Dofla. Kuzan is stronger for sure, but dofla vs kuzan will result in Kuzan's win extreme diff.

The dude has all 3 haki types, he's the leader of the underworld, you seriously think an admiral would stomp him?


----------



## Pacifista (Mar 25, 2013)

oOLawlietOo said:


> Nearly defeated Dofla? lmao, don't make me laugh. Dofla broke out of the ice without a sweat.
> 
> *Wanna bet that Dofla can give Kuzan a run for his money? *Dofla's underestimation is reaching a whole new level.



I'd bet never returning to my account on this site again if Doflamingo can give Kuzan a run for his money. I'd make a formal thread announcing that I'm leaving because Doflamingo turned out to be able to give Kuzan a run for his money, aka a really hard fight. 



oOLawlietOo said:


> It was smoker who want panting, not Doflamingo.



No. It wasn't. It obviously Doflamingo but by all means, ignore that too.



oOLawlietOo said:


> The dude has all 3 haki types, he's the leader of the underworld, *you seriously think an admiral would stomp him*?



Yes. How does being the biggest underworld broker somehow mean you're just as strong as the most powerful military asset that the Marines have or Yonkou? And have you not been reading the same manga I have? Law putting Doflamingo in a vise by either having Kaidou kill him or Admirals after him.....both of which made him understand the deadly serious situation he was in? Kuzan able to stop him in his tracks without seriously attacking him? Fleet Admiral Sakazuki upon hearing about Doflamingo, Smoker's report and Law and Luffy's actions sending only _one_ Admiral to watch over the situation?

None of these things are ringing any bells at all? If any Admiral level fighter is serious about killing Doflamingo there is absolutely nothing he'd be able to do about it. The confrontation against Kuzan showed us that Doflamingo is very strong but not quite at the top. Breaking free of being frozen is no small feat. But keeping everything in perspective and it's very clear that he's not there yet.


----------



## Magician (Mar 25, 2013)

This is a rape stomp. Aokiji can one shot all of them. He wins low diff.


----------



## Lawliet (Mar 25, 2013)

Pacifista said:


> I'd bet never returning to my account on this site again if Doflamingo can give Kuzan a run for his money. I'd make a formal thread announcing that I'm leaving because Doflamingo turned out to be able to give Kuzan a run for his money, aka a really hard fight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then why didn't just Kuzan kill Dofla right there in PH  since he was alone without his strongest crew? Cuz he knows a fight between him and Dofla would result in his win but he's not leaving unharmed. 

I really wish Dofla vs Fuji happens just so you can see that Dofla aint the fodder you think he is compared to the admirals.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 25, 2013)

He flash freeze them


----------



## RF (Mar 25, 2013)

oOLawlietOo said:


> Then why didn't just Kuzan kill Dofla right there in PH  since he was alone without his strongest crew? Cuz he knows a fight between him and Dofla would result in his win but he's not leaving unharmed.
> 
> I really wish Dofla vs Fuji happens just so you can see that Dofla aint the fodder you think he is compared to the admirals.



No,it was because there was no reason for Aokiji to fight Doflamingo.

Although I disagree that an admiral could "stomp" Doflamingo.


----------



## tanman (Mar 25, 2013)

oOLawlietOo said:


> The dude has all 3 haki types, he's the leader of the underworld, you seriously think an admiral would stomp him?



Yes. And what Pacifista said for the rest.




oOLawlietOo said:


> Then why didn't just Kuzan kill Dofla right there in PH  since he was alone without his strongest crew? Cuz he knows a fight between him and Dofla would result in his win but he's not leaving unharmed.



You do realize that Kuzan is a good guy, right? He doesn't just run around killing pirates.
An admiral would mid diff Doflamingo, which is what I consider to be "much stronger." Similar to the way that Post-Skip Luffy could mid diff Monster Hody.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Mar 25, 2013)

How exactly is CoC helping Dofla? Lol what?
So far CoC showed no relevance against someone on your level or even higher. It only knocks out fodder many times weaker than you. CoC is not going to help Dofla in any way, shape or form against Aokiji or any other Admiral level fighter.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Mar 25, 2013)

Doflamingo wouldn't give Kuzan a run for his money nor would he give him as much trouble as someone like WB.

At best, he would land a few good hits, then get smashed.


----------



## Pacifista (Mar 25, 2013)

oOLawlietOo said:


> Then why didn't just Kuzan kill Dofla right there in PH  since he was alone without his strongest crew? Cuz he knows a fight between him and Dofla would result in his win but he's not leaving unharmed.



Because we all know how Kuzan usually kills first and asks questions later especially when he's not on official Marine business. 


> I really wish Dofla vs Fuji happens just so you can see that Dofla aint the fodder you think he is compared to the admirals.



Dude or dudette. Did you not pay attention to _anything _that has just transpired? I relayed all the info you needed in the last post. Doflamingo is not as strong as an Admiral or Yonkou. End of story. There is nothing pointing to it. There's a lot saying that he's monstrously strong, yeah, but Admiral? Yonkou? No. 

But again. Go ahead and wish really, really hard and ignore what's actually there. You don't even have to agree that a serious Kuzan would quickly put Doflamingo on ice but there's absolutely no way that he's giving any Admiral a run for their money.


----------



## Sentomaru (Mar 25, 2013)

Doflamingo overestimation is making me cringe. 

Hope he gets dealed with by the end of this arc once and for all so that we can move on to the real big shots like Big Mom, Kaido, Teach, and Akainu.


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Mar 25, 2013)

Pacifista said:


> No. It wasn't. It obviously Doflamingo but by all means, ignore that too.



I would actually give him this. Why Oda pus emphasis on Smoker's panting I don't understand but on second look it does seem like the sounds are meant for him. He is the one panting the chapter before.


----------



## tanman (Mar 25, 2013)

Baron Tamago said:


> Doflamingo overestimation is making me cringe.
> 
> Hope he gets dealed with by the end of this arc once and for all so that we can move on to the real big shots like Big Mom, Kaido, Teach, and Akainu.



Do we have to swing to the extremes?
It seems like these days Doflamingo is either an admiral or a fodder. Luffy/Law isn't taking Doflamingo without loosing at least once.


----------



## tupadre97 (Mar 25, 2013)

Flash freeze gg


----------



## Pacifista (Mar 25, 2013)

Ryuksgelus said:


> I would actually give him this. Why Oda pus emphasis on Smoker's panting I don't understand but on second look it does seem like the sounds are meant for him. He is the one panting the chapter before.



That doesn't make any sense with the context of what just happened. Doflamingo was attacked and broke out of the freezing. His subordinates relay that they're glad he wasn't frozen all the way through----in other words, Doflamingo was almost put down. Then we see him slunched over and staring directly at Kuzan, there are sound effects around Doflamingo and yet it's Smoker's breathing that's highlighted? Nah. That doesn't make sense at all. Doflamgino is panting because he just used a lot of energy to break out of being a Flamingocicle. You can even check cnet. I don't know how anyone can get Smoker out of that.


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Mar 25, 2013)

marco55656 said:


> Do the m3 start out in the water? I dont think ice age can happen if not, shows how much thought some posters put into this.



No, Aokiji starts off in water, therefore he drowns and the M3 takes the win


----------



## Reality (Mar 26, 2013)

Pacifista said:


> That doesn't make any sense with the context of what just happened. Doflamingo was attacked and broke out of the freezing. His subordinates relay that they're glad he wasn't frozen all the way through----in other words, Doflamingo was almost put down. Then we see him slunched over and staring directly at Kuzan, there are sound effects around Doflamingo and yet it's Smoker's breathing that's highlighted? Nah. That doesn't make sense at all. Doflamgino is panting because he just used a lot of energy to break out of being a Flamingocicle. You can even check cnet. I don't know how anyone can get Smoker out of that.



I agree, though he still managed to prevent himself from being completely frozen by Aokiji, as shortly after the ice encased him, he shattered the "Flash freeze" unharmed, while normally it would have led to the victim becoming dangerously/easily breakable. Normally , when an organism is exposed to below freezing temperatures, ice particles form in smaller blood vessels and either burst the blood vessels or stretches them beyond the point where they can function normally. ice in the blood vessels captures the water content ,making it impossible for the blood cells to survive. It was only natural that Doflamingo was painting. And don't see why everyone's arguing about who was "Painting" and who was not...


----------



## SsjAzn (Mar 26, 2013)

Doflamingo isn't like Marco or Jozu, who can casually make admiral level characters flying to their blocks with punches or kicks. Although he's not complete fodder to an admiral, he can't to anything when they get serious.


----------



## Slenderman (Aug 28, 2013)

Ice Age gg.


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Aug 28, 2013)

Monster trio extremedifficulty.


----------



## Byrd (Aug 28, 2013)

Individually they can barely handled a VA... you think as a crew they can win against an Admiral?

Same dudes capable of battling Yonko


----------



## Shanks (Aug 28, 2013)

M3 vs. Aokji should be a close one.

Luffy with Thor Elephant Gun was able to take out a legendary low top tier who caused Prime Garp to go mid difficulties. He was able to reshape Chinjao's head, a feat that only Prime Garp was able to do.

Luffy, been slightly stronger than a low top tier should be placed between Jozo and Vista's level, while Zoro and Sanji shouldn't be far behind.

Sanji and Luffy is a bad match for Aokiji because his ice can no longer 1-shot with hells memory and red hawk at bay.

Having 3 low top tiers against a mid-top tier, Aokiji is in trouble:

 - Ice age could be slash in half by Zoro
 - Ice time can never connect because it will leave Aokji vunerable to attacks from the others
 - Pheasant beak should be easily could by either one of the M3
 - Ice Saber can get chopped by lion strike

Aokiji will most likely be on the defensive most of the time and when he encounter an Red Hawk Elephant Gatling, he will need to focus 100% to defence, but what out because his head is at risk of getting cut of by Zoro.


----------



## jNdee~ (Aug 28, 2013)

Kuzan bitchrapes

^^ Bro, Strong World isn't canon


----------



## trance (Aug 28, 2013)

Kuzan stomps.

He fought evenly with someone who was fully capable of fighting Whitebeard...the M3 won't be much more than a nuisance to him...


----------



## Shanks (Aug 28, 2013)

Battousai said:


> Kuzan bitchrapes
> 
> ^^ Bro, Strong World isn't canon



I am talking about chapter 719.


----------



## jNdee~ (Aug 28, 2013)

oh, could you give me a link to the new chapt then?

I doubt if what you're saying is legit. If M3 are already top tiers, then that makes Doffy in the same leagues as the Admirals. Unlikely


And this is old Chinjao. Pretty sure he would get stomped by Garp


----------



## Shanks (Aug 28, 2013)

Battousai said:


> oh, could you give me a link to the new chapt then?
> 
> I doubt if what you're saying is legit. If M3 are already top tiers, then that makes Doffy in the same leagues as the Admirals. Unlikely
> 
> ...



sure. Keep refreshing:   ."Low top tiers", buddy. Doffy is also on "low top tier" and will also go down in this arch.

Prime Garp mid dif Prim Chinjao 
Old Garp mid dif Old Chinjao 

About right.


Edit: or this link for now:


----------



## jNdee~ (Aug 28, 2013)

[sp=latest chapt spoiler]lmao, Garp didn't mid diff Chinjao. He stomped him[/sp]


----------



## trance (Aug 28, 2013)

*Latest chapter stuff*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yea, Garp's fist clearly overpowered Chinjao's head and Garp most likely continued to get stronger as that was 30 years ago and I don't think Garp had encountered Roger yet...


----------



## Beast (Aug 28, 2013)

Akoiji Mid diff.


----------



## Lord Melkor (Aug 28, 2013)

They will likely lose, but I do not see this fight being a stomp.


----------



## RF (Aug 28, 2013)

Outcome doesn't change. Kuzan wins easily.


----------



## Beast (Aug 28, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> Outcome doesn't change. Kuzan wins easily.


 it wont be anything like the last time. No stomping will be done.


----------



## Slenderman (Aug 28, 2013)

sparklingwater said:


> M3 vs. Aokji should be a close one.
> 
> Luffy with Thor Elephant Gun was able to take out a legendary low top tier who caused Prime Garp to go mid difficulties. He was able to reshape Chinjao's head, a feat that only Prime Garp was able to do.
> 
> ...



Thus far there is no move called Red Hawk Elephant Gatling.


----------



## SuperSpider (Aug 28, 2013)

Can't he just freeze them in an instant like he did to DD? Except that those 3 won't be able to get out of the ice like DD did.


----------



## Beast (Aug 28, 2013)

SuperSpider said:


> Can't he just freeze them in an instant like he did to DD? Except that those 3 won't be able to get out of the ice like DD did.



He could freeze one but the other two would get away. And for them to keep frozen it would have to be zoro he freezes.


----------



## jNdee~ (Aug 28, 2013)

Kuzan bitchrapes. No one is getting away


----------



## Halcyon (Aug 28, 2013)

When the M3 can win this, I will pee myself.


----------



## Imagine (Aug 28, 2013)

ICE AGE                   .


----------



## Goomoonryong (Aug 28, 2013)

They can't win this even if Luffy solos Dofla, they are past the point of getting stomped though and together would give Aokiji a low-mid diff fight which is very impressive considering they're rookies but the M3 still have a long way to go before they can beat an Admiral even together.


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Aug 28, 2013)

2 Doflamingos => Aokiji
Luffy = Doflamingo right now


Zoro and Luffy and defeat Aokiji


----------



## jNdee~ (Aug 28, 2013)

Kuzan bitchrapes. No one can beat him here


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 28, 2013)

Aokiji uses Ice Ball followed by a bunch of Ice spears. 

White-beard got hit by it so none of the Middle trio have any chance in hell of dodging/blocking it. 

None of these guys have the quake quake fruit so they are not easily/quickly getting out of ice ball either like white-beard did.


----------



## Law (Aug 30, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> There are so many techniques besides Ice Age...
> 
> Ice Time.
> 
> ...




Ice Age is the coolest though!


----------

